# 200sx paint job.. WRX BLUE OR BRIGHT WHITE?



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

Gettin the 200sx painted finally. im putting a stillen body kit on it, the lip not the big front. and im gettin 16" wheels which im still not sure what color style etc.. I cant decide between a bright blue like the WRX or saturn Ion or a very very bright white.. What ya guys think?


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

i also seen a 200sx on cardomain that had the same color.

i'd say world rally blue... but then again im biased


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i say blue. white cars are just soooo bland, unless you go with the full stealth front end with CF/black grill. and tinted taillights and windows. and then gunmetal/black wheels. imo all the black adds pazzazz and makes up for the blandness of the body. just my 2 cents though


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

There's just not enough nice colored blue cars out there. Please, pick a color that doesn't come from the factory. (I.E. WR BLUE)


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

jlee1469 said:


> i'd say world rally blue... but then again im biased












Also biased for blue.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah i think im gonna go with blue :thumbup: imo blue really sets off the lines of the b14
White is still kinda in the back of my mind because i would do the whole tinted windows lights c/f and gunmetal wheel thing


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Pepsi Can Blue, that would set it off.


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

Without seeing the White you are talking about, I would vote Rally Blue


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

both colors would look amazing with bronze wheels.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

Heres pretty much the theme color of the white version of the car that I want to do...
http://sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=90980&highlight=1998+white+200sx
^ I would put stealth corners and head lights and white mirrors and tinted windows..


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

With blue, you won't be able to see dirt as easily.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

^wrong... sorry but white hides dirt better than anything...cept for silver.. funny how that works?


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

I've decided on a paint... Cobalt Blue..Its the color on the Saturn Ions god i love that color.. lol im gettin a gallon of paint clear coat hardener primer and jamming clear for 250 bucks less if i bring my girlfriend back they said lol but yeah the guy who owns the store is good friends with my best friends dad :thumbup: got them hook ups lol but yeah under 500 bucks for a professionally painted car is great..i gotta buy the guy a keg of beer thats it :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

my color is also cobalt blue. its from dodge though, not saturn.


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

What I have heard:

White is the Detailer's color.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

JMMotorsports said:


> What I have heard:
> 
> White is the Detailer's color.


aslong as you keep on top of it, white is the easiest color to maintain. it dosent show "spider webs" or even hazing.

red and black BLOW.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

pete? said:


> red and black BLOW.


how could you say that?!??!!? those are NISMO colors!!!! j/p, it really doesn't look that well. go with the WRX blue.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Nismo240 said:


> how could you say that?!??!!? those are NISMO colors!!!! j/p, it really doesn't look that well. go with the WRX blue.


my car is red..........i love red...........maintaining red BLOWSSSSSSSS ASSSSSS


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

pete? said:


> my car is red..........i love red...........maintaining red BLOWSSSSSSSS ASSSSSS


i know how that is, i also have a red car. you can see every scratch on it.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

probally can see every scratch on blue too huh?  white may be growing on me..?


----------

